# Not a new member, but it's been ages!!!



## Dubber Dan (Jan 28, 2008)

I've not been on the forum for absolutely ages, so thought it would be best to stick my head in and say hello to you all 

Warm wishes,
Dan


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

Dubber Dan said:


> I've not been on the forum for absolutely ages, so thought it would be best to stick my head in and say hello to you all
> 
> Warm wishes,
> Dan


Good to see you back matey


----------



## loubylou (Jan 28, 2008)

You're right it has been ages, welcome home!

Loubylou


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 29, 2008)

welcome back, think you will find some changes all for the good.


----------

